# Girls, I need your help. 'Tis about my future.



## yummerz (Aug 25, 2006)

Didn't know where to put this exactly, sorry.

Hey all, just need to vent and get some advice from you all. Please help and just bare with me.

I'm 18 yrs old and confused. I'm not going to college because, well, I've never been too bright when it comes to school work. Makeup is what has always interested me the most and I always thought, hell, maybe if I study this, I might enjoy it. Anyway, I went to go visit LIBS in NYC (I'm from NJ) yesterday to check out the school, see what they're all about. One problem is, is that the courses are only 3 weeks long, but from 9am till 5pm. BUT 3 WEEKS LONG? That's it? And for nearly $3,000!!! My mother thinks its a rip off and a scam. They also say that they help you find a job oppurtonity once the course is over. I don't even know what to think. I already paid for registration which was $100, so I think I still have time to back out on this. Still confused on what to do, I'm supposed go visit them tomorrow to actually PAY for the whole thing.

Now my REAL problem is, is that I'm afraid I might be doing this all wrong. My mom really REALLY disagrees with all of this. Instead she wants me to go get myself into a community college and see from there, but I have a feeling I'm going to get bored with it and just leave. Like, if I'm going to want to learn something, it's going to have to be something that I LIKE and want to learn. Like I said, I've never been too bright when it comes to school work, I don't want pick something that's going to leave me totally clueless, I want to pick out a career that's easy, but worth it in the end.

Ugh..just needed to let this out. What do y'all think? =

P.S. Is it true that being a makeup artist, you're going to have to get adjusted to traveling? I'm not big at traveling @ ALL.

Please help.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 25, 2006)

go to college, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 25, 2006)

Have you ever thought about just taking a little time off and thinking about what you want to do with your future? I went to school, got a Bachelor's Degree in Mortuary Science (which is what I thought that I wanted to do), and now that I am done, I wish that I wouldn't have wasted 4 years of my life going to college, let alone $30,000! It is true that you can never take education away from someone, but that isn't my current thinking right now!

Maybe you should try to get your registration fee back, and sit on it for a while and see what you think about the situation in a few months. Hope I was of some help!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your frustrations sweetie! I hope I can help, and if not, then at least I tried






I've known some community colleges to offer cosmetology courses, so that could be an option. Also, college is TOTALLY different than high school! Just because you hated HS or didn't do well doesn't mean you won't in college. Also, you don't have to have a major right away! And if you pick one you think you'd be interested in, start with that. I advise you to only take the general education requirements and electives first though. Then, if you decide later to change your major, you didn't take a bunch of courses designed for one degree and have to double-up on other courses (not to mention pay more) to take the right courses for the new degree.

College isn't for everyone, although I think we should all give it a try. It's totally worth it in the end! I mean, say something happens and you're not making the money you want as a MA? You'll still have your college degree to fall back on. I'm going to school for Healthcare Management, but am I keen on following through with a career in it? Not really! I'd rather do something like Interior Design! But I know in the field my degree is in, there is money to be made and I don't have to worry about building a clientele first.

As for the school and what they're charging, have you tried to look on the Better Business Bureau for information on them? Make sure they don't have any claims/compliants, and that they're a member? Or a member of the Chamber of Commerce? Maybe you can find something on the Internet too about opinions from students. You could always check into other schools as well. I'm sure in NYC there's tons! I wish you luck sweetie! Whatever you decide!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* go to college, you'll be glad you did. sometimes it's just not that easy.
sorry to hear that, yummerz. i'm in the same boat. however, a lot of makeup classes do that, only for a few weeks for that amount of money.

good luck!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey hun! If you are really not sure, save your money and take time to think about it. It's better to just take that year off to think than go to school and end up dropping out.

Here's a story for you: My sister couldn't decide what do after high school and was feeling pressured to go to college right away. So she just applied to a program that appealed to her. Well, mid-semester she dropped out and wasted so much money (including her entrance scholarship). She's been working ever since (saving for school) and has actually taken the time to really think (and research) about what she wants to do. She now knows what she wants and she's going back this fall.

Also, just b/c you didn't do well in h/s, doesn't mean you can't do better in college. Trust me! I did way better in college than I ever did my whole life!

Good luck!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* sometimes it's just not that easy. where there's a will there's a way. Of course it doesn't look like the will is there in her case...


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 25, 2006)

I dont think their is a easy way, i think you should try college. I didnt do that great in highschool either and i managed to get my associated and now my ba, i think u just need to push yourself.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I'm sorry to hear about your frustrations sweetie! I hope I can help, and if not, then at least I tried




I've known some community colleges to offer cosmetology courses, so that could be an option. Also, college is TOTALLY different than high school! Just because you hated HS or didn't do well doesn't mean you won't in college. Also, you don't have to have a major right away! And if you pick one you think you'd be interested in, start with that. I advise you to only take the general education requirements and electives first though. Then, if you decide later to change your major, you didn't take a bunch of courses designed for one degree and have to double-up on other courses (not to mention pay more) to take the right courses for the new degree.

College isn't for everyone, although I think we should all give it a try. It's totally worth it in the end! I mean, say something happens and you're not making the money you want as a MA? You'll still have your college degree to fall back on. I'm going to school for Healthcare Management, but am I keen on following through with a career in it? Not really! I'd rather do something like Interior Design! But I know in the field my degree is in, there is money to be made and I don't have to worry about building a clientele first.

As for the school and what they're charging, have you tried to look on the Better Business Bureau for information on them? Make sure they don't have any claims/compliants, and that they're a member? Or a member of the Chamber of Commerce? Maybe you can find something on the Internet too about opinions from students. You could always check into other schools as well. I'm sure in NYC there's tons! I wish you luck sweetie! Whatever you decide!





I second this, its great advice. Defenetly go to college. Take some general eds classes and cosmetology courses. And when you are sure what you want to do, whats ur passion is go ahead with it in full force. Lot of people after high school do not know what they want to do, this is normal. And when I men a lot I mean a lot. Just take your time. 3,000 dollars are a lot of money for a 3 weeks course. Try working at a makeup counter such as Mac, Este Lauder, anything that will let you test it out and get your confidence up. After school or in the weekends get a job. You probably learn more this way, that the course. And why not after you get that extra money take 3,000 dollar course if you like. Defentely go to college.

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* Hey hun! If you are really not sure, save your money and take time to think about it. It's better to just take that year off to think than go to school and end up dropping out. 
Here's a story for you: My sister couldn't decide what do after high school and was feeling pressured to go to college right away. So she just applied to a program that appealed to her. Well, mid-semester she dropped out and wasted so much money (including her entrance scholarship). She's been working ever since (saving for school) and has actually taken the time to really think (and research) about what she wants to do. She now knows what she wants and she's going back this fall.

Also, just b/c you didn't do well in h/s, doesn't mean you can't do better in college. Trust me! I did way better in college than I ever did my whole life!

Good luck!

Yup I second this as well. You might find a subject or a feild that intrests you. Just because you did not excel to your best in HS, does not mean you will or cannot succed in college . Its a total different enviornment. You will see that by the first couple of weeks of classes.


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 25, 2006)

I always felt like I needed something to fall back on. I have a BA in English. That isnt what I am doing now, I used to be an editor, but that was several years ago. Not all majors are that hard either. If you study most people do ok, unless they dont care. Of course it is up to you, I know plenty of people who never went and they make 5 times salary as me.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 26, 2006)

i think the course you are considering might be a scam! i know how you feel about being confused about what you want to do in life. it can be soo frustrating..ecspecially when you're feeling pressure from your parents. a lot of community colleges offer cosmetology courses, and that is definitely worth looking into. once you have some education behind you in that field, you can be a freelance MA, but also have the education for other jobs, like to work in salons. i do agree with the others about taking some time to think about what you _really _want to do. look at your interests and hobbies and think about careers you could do that involve them. have you ever took a career assessment test? like the Mapp Test? you can take it online and it's free, and very specific..it's like 100 questions or so..i found it very helpful. it gives you your top 10 careers. good luck, and i'm sure you'll figure it out!


----------



## hunniebk17 (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *yummerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Didn't know where to put this exactly, sorry.
Hey all, just need to vent and get some advice from you all. Please help and just bare with me.

I'm 18 yrs old and confused. I'm not going to college because, well, I've never been too bright when it comes to school work. Makeup is what has always interested me the most and I always thought, hell, maybe if I study this, I might enjoy it. Anyway, I went to go visit LIBS in NYC (I'm from NJ) yesterday to check out the school, see what they're all about. One problem is, is that the courses are only 3 weeks long, but from 9am till 5pm. BUT 3 WEEKS LONG? That's it? And for nearly $3,000!!! My mother thinks its a rip off and a scam. They also say that they help you find a job oppurtonity once the course is over. I don't even know what to think. I already paid for registration which was $100, so I think I still have time to back out on this. Still confused on what to do, I'm supposed go visit them tomorrow to actually PAY for the whole thing.

Now my REAL problem is, is that I'm afraid I might be doing this all wrong. My mom really REALLY disagrees with all of this. Instead she wants me to go get myself into a community college and see from there, but I have a feeling I'm going to get bored with it and just leave. Like, if I'm going to want to learn something, it's going to have to be something that I LIKE and want to learn. Like I said, I've never been too bright when it comes to school work, I don't want pick something that's going to leave me totally clueless, I want to pick out a career that's easy, but worth it in the end.

Ugh..just needed to let this out. What do y'all think? =

P.S. Is it true that being a makeup artist, you're going to have to get adjusted to traveling? I'm not big at traveling @ ALL.

Please help.


Wow Im in the same boat as you. Im waiting to here from a representive from libs. Im interested in becoming a cosmetoligist which requires 1000 hrs of training before I test to get my license. Im interested in the hairdressing &amp; cosmetology course which is 1000hrs and I checked but I haven't seen any 3 wk courses. What course(s) are you trying to take? I see you've posted this a week ago. Please update me on what happened!


----------



## mintesa (Aug 31, 2006)

the ladies above already gave you the best advices.





I also think you should go to college, it is a good experience, it is really different than highschool...

here is my story....

I never really knew what i wanted. But in grade 5 the teacher asked us, what we wanted to do and why.

So I said "I want to be a computer engineer because i like typing on computers" (I always played computer games on my friends dad's who were engineers, only engineers had computers that time) Everyone in class stared at me like I was a loonetic, coz 16 years ago, this was just weird.

So after highschool my mom bugged me of going into medicine, but i found that toooooo long of time, and toooooo expensive....

So i remembered what happened to me during grade 5 and i went into computer engineering... also since i loved computer games and math.

I studied in the phils, and after 3 years of university there i went to iceland. the guy in the public university (there are only 2 big universities here and maybe 3 small ones) said i have to go back to highschool to get into computer engr. OK NO WAY.... So i went to some short courses of computer whatever since they count here, had to pay a lot. and then i went into the other bigger university.

The second time i applied i got in!!!! I was sooo happy. It was Computer Science but ok, near enough. I failed the 1st year! long story behind it, my bestfriend kicked me out coz i got too close with my BF.... and i got depressed. So I had to do the year again, IT WAS SOOO BORING. I even wanted to quit and do something else....

But after graduating, there is just nothing better than that! An i am glad i never quit, otherwise i would still be working in places where old women (around 40s) shout at you (you know what i mean). It was fun, the experience!

I hope my story helps, I guess it says, give it a try! you are still so young, just explore everything you like. and i totally agree with Aquilah too.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 28, 2006)

If you want to be a make up artist, contact various ones and ask them how they got to be successful. Bobbi Brown, Laura Mercier, Carmindy are all fantastic. Sending them an email might yield great information.

Or if you want to do commercial work/fashion shows, contact a few designers. Maybe an assistant can set up an information interview. I wouldn't spend $3000 until I really investigated my options.

You seem pretty bright to me and you have an idea of what you want to do.

I can't say that a lot of seniors finishing $30,000 degree know what they want to do.. Good luck.


----------



## nycbeauty (Nov 10, 2006)

It is good that you doing some soul searching before spending money on college. Maybe you should try an intership at a makeup company first? 3000 is not alot of money in the long run, college is actually more expensive if you break it down by hours of insturction.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 10, 2006)

those advices are great. it's totally ok to think about your future, then you won't waste any money. there's a lot of things you can do in college, give it a try. you might even find you like some courses.


----------



## Solimar (Nov 11, 2006)

I took off from school after I graduated HS for a year, and after taking my chill time, I realized that I need this and I'm back in school. It's a challenge doing something you haven't in a while, but I have all A's and it's not that bad.

I think time off can be good for a while, but go back to school.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Nov 16, 2006)

I struggled with HS as well...Once i got into college i realized it had gotten so much easier because i'm doing something that I love. Maybe you should take a bit of time out, talk to some college counsellors on your future career choices &amp; what they have to offer and stuff



Make-up sounds cool to get into, I would want to get into something like that to do on the side.



Good luck on your decisions.


----------



## Mina (Nov 16, 2006)

I am so sorry about ur situation. I also agree with above advices. I would try to go in a college. Also Like other's have stated, should work in some retail brand or prof brand like MAC, Este Lauder etc. Take some courses that could inspire you..I think going in a college and pay cheaper is better then pay $3000 for only 3 weeks courses. I also think this is scam. Cause there are just so many institue that open now with full of scams...Try to get back you registry fee. If you can't, I would just say forget about $100. And apply for regular school. I hope this will help you out. Let us know what ur decision is. God Bless you! Don't let this situation make you done. it's not end of the world yet. Be calm...



and be happy


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 16, 2006)

I am 35 and believe me I was so confused right after HS about what to do with the rest of my life. BUT I enrolled at the local community college and really enjoyed the experience.... But hey if you have to work to pay for school why not apply to work at a major department store and after you get your foot in the door apply at one of the Cosmetics Counters. I dropped out of school right before I was going to go to Nursing School. Which now I regret but Fall 2007 I am enrolling in a 2 year RN Degree Program.... I wish you the best of luck and the courage to follow your dreams and if you feel the need to PM me


----------



## han (Nov 16, 2006)

i think when it comes to your career you should do what YOU want not your mother cause your the one that has to do it everyday and i agree with the other poster if you need to take some time to think about what you want to do thats ok i also agree with you you dont want to start school invest time and money then decide it's not what you want to do to be honest i think you have the right idea follow YOUR dream maybe since your intrested in makeup get a job in mu and while you work you will learn and you could ask your coworkers about classes you could take to learn more


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 16, 2006)

You sound like me. Just do what you feel is right. You are young enough that if you ever change your mind about the path you choose, you can always do something else.


----------



## deadbychocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

hey! u know tht sounds like me a couple of years back... now i am pursuing my master's in sociology .. n loving every moment of it!! makeup is still a passion of sorts... n ppl really seemed surprise with this combo.. n it is... somehow it all depends on ur interests n one can only find theirs by experimenting. maybe u like writing, or reading, planning events, management, nutrition, advertising, cosmetology... there is so much out there!! one has to explore... makeup as u said is tht 3 weeks course.. my cousin is a makeup artist.. n she travels a lot.. btw she started when she was 26 after her divorce n now at 32 she has kinda established herself.. it needs a lot of practice..

hmmm keep ur interest in makeup.. get a good education.. no matter what u do education is the only way to open ur mind to the world.. try vocational courses, work ... save up... n then if u r still interested do it!! follow your heart. luck n love...


----------



## katrosier (Nov 16, 2006)

Good luck on deciding what to do


----------



## cutegirl (Nov 17, 2006)

with you han it's you who will do it so you chose the best for you


----------



## sweetcaramel1 (Nov 24, 2006)

wow i didn't know makeup school was that expensive. i'm sorry i can't offer any advice in that area.

i know college is difficult but it's alot of fun. take some time to think about what you really want. if i could go back i would have done everthing differently, including taking college more seriously


----------



## AnnaBelle (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you are having a hard time.

I didn't want to go to college either. I was never a straight A student in high school, I just passed. I was in Cosmetology courses in high school, and I loved them. I actually bombed my ACT on purpose just so I wouldn't get accepted into college. My parents made a deal with me. They told me to go one year, they would pay for it, and to see how I liked it. If I didn't, I never had to go back. Well, I'm in my second year now, and I actually grew to love it. I go to a University and we have fashion classes, jewelry making, and just all kinds of really interesting stuff. I plan on graduating in two years with a BS in History, and to think, that I thought college was not for me.

I hope this helps you out, Sweetie!


----------

